# Need any job...



## Abroku (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, I am about searching job in Germany and so far no luck.
I am Slovenian, 24 years old and I am ready to work various job that doesnt requied german language. I am speaking English well, and curently I am learning German.
I am ready to work few mounts for free, just for food and to have "roof" above me, until I get understaind German 
If anyone has any idea where i could search, I would be thankful.
Also I would work in Sweden, Norway, Austria.
Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I had a € for every poster that came on here asking for a job...!
As a Slovenian you won't have any problems with getting into Germany to look for work but you will need a work permit to get a job.
I don't know what skills or work experience you have but there are a lot of lower paid jobs that don't need German (eg. manual and factory labour, kitchen work, cleaning, delivery jobs,etc). It's probably best to search the web using some of the sites such as the 'bundesagentur für arbeit' at
JOBBRSE der Bundesagentur fr Arbeit - Deutschlands grtes Online-Jobportal 
and try some of the other sites such as stepstone.de and those mentioned in the other posts. Also put your CV or 'Lebenslauf' on job sites such as monster.de. 
Don't get exploited though. You should get the minimum wage at least!
Good luck. Come back on here and let us know how you get on.

ps. I noticed you posted a similar question on the Greece forum last year. Did you get something sorted there?


----------



## Abroku (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for answer James.
I know all about rules about condition of working abroad, I know a lot of sites about job, I sent a lot of CV's to everywhere I could find (Not in aboved link tbh). I wont bored anyone with same question as people usually ask, but I just wanted to post advertise  What happend to me is I never get any answer. I just sent my CV's to a lot of küchen, factories, farms etc. and I just never got answer or something like thank you for interests. I have high education, but my "defect" is that I dont speak language for a country where I would went. And again I am ready to work anything. I did varios jobs, almoust much phisical, selling etc.
EURES, Monster are just one of those I have tried 
I haven't been in Greece sience 2007. Reason is I went to Swiss trying to find job there. I didn't have luck, or I did help sometimes some people, but because mine passport, wich requied work permit, I could not find job there  Super country tho  That is for now, in waiting for job still 
Best regards


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

This forum is not for posting adverts asking for jobs (unless you upgrade to 'premier membership' of course) We don't mind giving advice and information and help in pointing you in the right direction but please don't post 'need a job' and just expect someone reading the forum to give you one. It doesn't work like that. I realise the lack of luck you have had so far can be frustrating but your chances of getting a job are a lot better if you improve your German or at least can come to Germany for a short while and start meeting prospective employers face to face.

How about a job on a cruise ship? Tried that?


----------



## fishooX (Aug 23, 2011)

Well Germany's job market is hard when you don't have a degree and you don't speak fluent German.

But you could check the pages of any Job Agentur of Job Center


----------

